# Espero que hayas hecho/hicieras



## maghanish2

Hola a todos!

Quiero saber si se puede usar el subjuntivo imperfecto cuando el primer verbo es en el indicativo.  En mis clases de español, se dicen que NUNCA se puede cambiar los tiempos.  Si se está hablando en el presente entonces NUNCA se puede cambiar al pasado en la segunda parte de la oración.

Sin embargo, usar 'haber' siempre para significa el pasado me parece un poco raro.  Por ejemplo, en estas oraciones cuól sería la mejor opción?:

I hope you ate it - Espero que lo *hayas comido/comieras*
It's good that you did it right - Es bueno que lo *hayas hecho/hicieras *bien
I don't think he left - No creo que *se haya ido/se fuera*.

De verdad espero que me podáis ayudar, porque parece que muchas veces lo que nos dicen en la escuela no es correcto y quiero saber lo que los NATIVOS hablan.

Muchas muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda!


----------



## lazarus1907

maghanish2 said:


> *¡*Hola a todos!
> 
> Quiero saber si se puede usar el *imperfecto de subjuntivo* cuando el primer verbo es*tá* en el indicativo.  En mis clases de español, se dicen que NUNCA se puede cambiar los tiempos.  Si se está hablando en el presente entonces NUNCA se puede cambiar al pasado en la segunda parte de la oración.


El futuro imperfecto es el que nos aguarda en nuestra vejez; el imperfecto de subjuntivo es un tiempo verbal.

No estoy seguro de entender la regla que te han dado. ¿Se refiere a la relación entre los tiempos verbales de la principal y la subordinada, o a oraciones coordinadas?


----------



## aceituna

Da igual que sean coordinadas o subordinadas, ¿no? Se pueden utilizar tiempos distinos en cada oración...

Yo sé que tú lo hiciste.
Silvia se fue ayer y María llegará mañana.


----------



## mhp

There is no absolute rule. In the sentences you provide, without any further context, the most natural is:

Espero que lo hayas comido. 
Es bueno que lo hayas hecho bien.
No creo que se haya ido.

However, you can easily construct sentences where such a concordance is unnatural.

No estoy seguro de que fueran al cine ayer. 
No estoy seguro de que hayan ido al cine ayer.


----------



## aceituna

Sí, hace falta contexto para poder decidir qué tiempo usar...


----------



## Ivy29

maghanish2 said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Quiero saber si se puede usar el subjuntivo imperfecto cuando el primer verbo es en el indicativo. En mis clases de español, se dicen que NUNCA se puede cambiar los tiempos. Si se está hablando en el presente entonces NUNCA se puede cambiar al pasado en la segunda parte de la oración.
> 
> Sin embargo, usar 'haber' siempre para significa el pasado me parece un poco raro. Por ejemplo, en estas oraciones cuól sería la mejor opción?:
> 
> I hope you ate it - Espero que lo *hayas comido/comieras*
> It's good that you did it right - Es bueno que lo *hayas hecho/hicieras *bien
> I don't think he left - No creo que *se haya ido/se fuera*.
> 
> De verdad espero que me podáis ayudar, porque parece que muchas veces lo que nos dicen en la escuela no es correcto y quiero saber lo que los NATIVOS hablan.
> 
> Muchas muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda!


 
*Espero que lo hayas comido*
*Es bueno que lo hayas hecho*
*Pasado reciente*

*No creo que se fuera*
*No creo que se haYA IDO YA*
*Creo que no se fue ( indicativo)*
*No creo que tuvieras razón.*
*No es raro que eso pasara.*

*El pretérito perfecto de subjuntivo*(haya cantado) con referencia al PRESENTE del hablante como TIEMPO PERFECTIVO que es, con él se expresa como la acción ya realizada, pasado cercano, que ha tenido lugar en un momento determinado del pasado o del futuro : No creo que para el jueves que viene haya llegado el coche.


Va la pena recordar que el IMPERFECTO de subjuntivo -RA tiene connotaciones de pasado, presente futuro
Ivy29


----------



## Bocha

mhp said:


> No estoy seguro de que hayan ido al cine ayer.


 
What's wrong with this one? Is it the _ayer _that prevents you from using the compound tense?


----------



## mhp

Hi Bocha,

  Does the sentence “No estoy seguro de que hayan ido al cine ayer” sound natural to you? If so, what’s the difference between that and “No estoy seguro de que fueran al cine ayer”?


----------



## maghanish2

Lo siento por no explicarme bien.  La regla que me han dicho es que con el SUBJUNTIVO no se puede mezclar tiempos.  Por ejemplo, si el primer verbo está en presente, entonces no se puede usar el imperfecto del subjuntivo.  Comprendéis?

Así que, es natural mezclar tiempos así?  Creo que es, pero por ejemplo, en mis oraciones, cuál sería lo mejor para decir?  Usar 'hayas comido' o 'comieras'?

Espero que ahora me comprendáis mejor y podáis ayudarme.


----------



## lazarus1907

maghanish2 said:


> Lo siento por no explicarme bien.  La regla que me han dicho es que con el SUBJUNTIVO no se puede mezclar tiempos.  Por ejemplo, si el primer verbo está en presente, entonces no se puede usar el imperfecto del subjuntivo.  Comprendéis?


Es incorrecto entonces. El imperfecto de subjuntivo se puede usar para hablar del pasado, presente o futuro. Según esto, debería ser compatible con todos los tiempos.


maghanish2 said:


> Así que, es natural mezclar tiempos así?  Creo que es, pero por ejemplo, en mis oraciones, *qué* sería lo mejor para decir?  Usar 'hayas comido' o 'comieras'?


Esta correlación entre el verbo principal y el subordinado normalmente es así:

presente/futuro/imperativo - presente/pretérito perfecto de subjuntivo
Pretérito perfecto/imperfecto/indefinito/pluscuamperfecto o condicional - imperfecto/pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo.

Pero hay ocasiones en las que esta supuesta regla no funciona debido a las circunstancias (es decir, no se declara).


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias lazarus, y esto...


lazarus1907 said:


> presente/futuro/imperativo - presente/pretérito perfecto de subjuntivo
> Pretérito perfecto/imperfecto/indefinito/pluscuamperfecto o condicional - imperfecto/pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo.


...es lo que he aprendido en la escuela. Aunque, a veces las oraciones como puse me suenan mal si uso 'haber + participio' cuando estoy hablando del pasado. Así que, son mis oraciones buenas si uso los dos tiempos diferentes? O es alguno mejor que el otro?


----------



## San

Bocha said:


> What's wrong with this one? Is it the _ayer _that prevents you from using the compound tense?



Yes. We've discussed this several times, for example here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=633397&highlight=espero+llegara

Spaniards use comí/ he comido and comiera/haya comido in the same way, as though comiera was a "past simple" subjunctive. So, if we don't say:

_No he comido tarta en mi cuarto cumpleaños porque mi madre estaba enferma_  (when I'm 50)

we don't say this either:

_Es una pena que no hayas comido tarta en tu cuarto cumpleaños_.  (when you're 50)

But, I've been told the latter can actually be said in America. We would say instead: "_Es una pena que no comieras tarta en tu cuarto cumpleaños_"


----------



## maghanish2

San, así que por lo general en España se usa 'comieras/hicieras' et cetera, pero en Lationamérica, es más común usar 'hayas comido/hecho' et cetera, correcto?

Gracias!


----------



## San

maghanish2 said:


> San, así que por lo general en España se usa 'comieras/hicieras' et cetera, pero en Lationamérica, es más común usar 'hayas comido/hecho' et cetera, correcto?
> 
> Gracias!



In Spain we would use either _comieras_ or _hayas comido_, depending on the time frame, whereas in some countries of America it seems like they only use the perfect form _hayas comido_. That's the impression I got reading these forums, actually some folks have often challenged the correctness of that peninsular "past simple subjunctive" _comieras_, which maybe it's just a Spain thing.


----------



## Ivy29

San said:


> Yes. We've discussed this several times, for example here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=633397&highlight=espero+llegara
> 
> Spaniards use comí/ he comido and comiera/haya comido in the same way, as though comiera was a "past simple" subjunctive. So, if we don't say:
> 
> _No he comido tarta en mi cuarto cumpleaños porque mi madre estaba enferma_  (when I'm 50)
> 
> we don't say this either:
> 
> _Es una pena que no hayas comido tarta en tu cuarto cumpleaños_.  (when you're 50) ( correct) *the action is over and past and UNREAL) but recent.*
> 
> But, I've been told the latter can actually be said in America. We would say instead: "_Es una pena que no comieras tarta en tu cuarto cumpleaños_"


 
Los tiempos del SUBJUNTIVO no son de límites precisos como los del INDICATIVO.
El pretérito perfecto de SUBJUNTIVO ( antepresente) corresponde en el INDICATIVO al antepresente o pretérito perfecto compuesto = he comido o al futuro perfecto.
El antepresente de subjuntivo expresa que la acción enunciada  dentro de la IRREALIDAD es PASADA y TERMINADA.
 No creo que Juan lea este libro ( presente o futuro IRREAL o incompleta)
No creo que María haya leído este libro (pasado IRREAL RECIENTE y terminada).
*Espero que Haya llegado* Juan cuando yo vuelva, 'el llegar' DE JUAN ES futura TERMINADA Y ANTERIOR a VOLVER dentro del marco FUTURO. Es decir la acción es '*PENSADA'* en el *subjuntivo* y la 'acción hecha' con el *INDICATIVO. El antepresente de subjuntivo siempre es SUBORDINADO a los tiempos presente y futuro de indicativo.*
*Me contento o me contentaré con que el hijo haya aprobado.*
*El antepresente de indicativo y Pretérito indefinido ( simple PAST) coinciden en significar hechos anteriores al momento del habla y son terminados, pues si se quiere PROLONGAR el pasado se usa el IMPERFECTO. Las elecciones terminaron hace tres meses es igual a Las eleciones han terminado hace tres meses en cuanto al  tiempo han terminado.  Pasé por tu calle y he pasado por tu calle, la diferencia está en la EXTENSIÓN que se le quisiera dar al momento presente en que habla, si  tiene cohesión tempopral con el momento del habla se usa el PRETÉRITO PERFECTO o antepresente de inidcativo, si el tiempo no termina  en relación con el presente sicológico sino en un punto en el pasado se usa el pretérito indefinido or simple past.*
*El pretérito IMPERFECTO de subjuntivo -RA puede ser pasado, presente o futuro, te dije que vinieras hoy, ayer, mañana.*

*¡Ojalá lleguen!*
*¡**Ojalá llegaran!*
*Significan lo mismo, con mayor incertidumbre con la segunda.*
* Esta mañana ha llovido el presente sicológico es HOY*
*Esta mañana llovió, el presente sicológico es esta tarde*
*La guerra terminó hace tres meses, el presente sicológico es este mes.*
*La guerra ha terminado hace tres meses, el presente sicológico es este año.*
*Ivy29*


----------



## maghanish2

Ivy29, lo siento, pero no comprendo todos los términos gramatciales, especialmente los nombres de los tiempos. Por eso, no comprendo lo que estás diciendo porque no puedo distinguir de cuáles tiempos estás hablando.

Me disculpo mucho!


----------



## aceituna

A mí también me cuesta seguir tus explicaciones, Ivy. Quizá puedas explicarlo de manera más sencilla, para que los no iniciados en los misterios de la gramática podamos entenderlo...
Gracias.


----------



## Ivy29

maghanish2 said:


> Ivy29, lo siento, pero no comprendo todos los términos gramatciales, especialmente los nombres de los tiempos. Por eso, no comprendo lo que estás diciendo porque no puedo distinguir de cuáles tiempos estás hablando.
> 
> Me disculpo mucho!


 
I would be very pleased to know which areas you do not understand in my post, and then I can pinpoint which one so I will be able to clarify them.

Ivy29


----------



## maghanish2

Bueno, Ivy29, aquí están algunas partes que no comprendo:



Ivy29 said:


> El pretérito perfecto de SUBJUNTIVO ( antepresente) corresponde en el INDICATIVO al antepresente o pretérito perfecto compuesto = he comido o al futuro perfecto.
> El antepresente de subjuntivo expresa que la acción enunciada dentro de la IRREALIDAD es PASADA y TERMINADA.


 
No entiendo los términos de gramática, mayormente los tiempos diferentes. Puedes aclarármelas por favor?



Ivy29 said:


> *El antepresente de subjuntivo siempre es SUBORDINADO a los tiempos presente y futuro de indicativo**Me contento o me contentaré con que el hijo haya aprobado.*
> 
> *El antepresente de indicativo y Pretérito indefinido ( simple PAST) coinciden en significar hechos anteriores al momento del habla y son terminados, pues si se quiere PROLONGAR el pasado se usa el IMPERFECTO. *
> 
> *Las elecciones terminaron hace tres meses es igual a Las eleciones han terminado hace tres meses en cuanto al tiempo han terminado. *
> 
> *Pasé por tu calle y he pasado por tu calle, la diferencia está en la EXTENSIÓN que se le quisiera dar al momento presente en que habla, si tiene cohesión tempopral con el momento del habla se usa el PRETÉRITO PERFECTO o antepresente de inidcativo, si el tiempo no termina en relación con el presente sicológico sino en un punto en el pasado se usa el pretérito indefinido or simple past.*
> *El pretérito IMPERFECTO de subjuntivo -RA puede ser pasado, presente o futuro, te dije que vinieras hoy, ayer, mañana.*


 
Lo siento pero estos párrafos me confundieron porque usaste términos como 'antepresente', y 'pretérito perfecto', y también otros que no conozco.

De nuevo, lo siento, pero no entiendo tu punto.


----------



## Ivy29

maghanish2 said:


> Bueno, Ivy29, aquí están algunas partes que no comprendo:
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ivy29*
> 
> 
> El pretérito perfecto de SUBJUNTIVO ( antepresente) corresponde en el INDICATIVO al antepresente o pretérito perfecto compuesto = he comido o al futuro perfecto.
> El antepresente de subjuntivo expresa que la acción enunciada dentro de la IRREALIDAD es PASADA y TERMINADA.
> 
> No entiendo los términos de gramática, mayormente los tiempos diferentes. Puedes aclarármelas por favor?
> 
> This paragraph is related with *CONSECUTIO TEMPORUM *of the PRESENT PERFECT subjunctive
> Yo haya comido ( present perfect, antepresente ( Bello) SUBJUNCTIVE: Corresponds with : He comido, habré comido (indicative)
> The present perfect subjunctive is a Finished past UNREALITY within this realm
> 
> No entiendo los términos de gramática, mayormente los tiempos diferentes. Puedes aclarármelas por favor?.
> 
> the subjunctive is a mood of UNREAL world, wishes, desires, possibilities, emotions, opinions, etc.
> 
> Ist it clear this part ?
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## maghanish2

Sí, Ivy29, comprendo ahora, gracias!  Pero, entonces qué es tu respuesta al uso de 'comieras/haya comido'?


----------



## San

Ivy29 said:


> Los tiempos del SUBJUNTIVO no son de límites precisos como los del INDICATIVO.
> El pretérito perfecto de SUBJUNTIVO ( antepresente) corresponde en el INDICATIVO al antepresente o pretérito perfecto compuesto = he comido o al futuro perfecto.
> El antepresente de subjuntivo expresa que la acción enunciada  dentro de la IRREALIDAD es PASADA y TERMINADA.
> No creo que Juan lea este libro ( presente o futuro IRREAL o incompleta)
> No creo que María haya leído este libro (pasado IRREAL RECIENTE y terminada).
> *Espero que Haya llegado* Juan cuando yo vuelva, 'el llegar' DE JUAN ES futura TERMINADA Y ANTERIOR a VOLVER dentro del marco FUTURO. Es decir la acción es '*PENSADA'* en el *subjuntivo* y la 'acción hecha' con el *INDICATIVO. El antepresente de subjuntivo siempre es SUBORDINADO a los tiempos presente y futuro de indicativo.*
> *Me contento o me contentaré con que el hijo haya aprobado.*
> *El antepresente de indicativo y Pretérito indefinido ( simple PAST) coinciden en significar hechos anteriores al momento del habla y son terminados, pues si se quiere PROLONGAR el pasado se usa el IMPERFECTO. Las elecciones terminaron hace tres meses es igual a Las eleciones han terminado hace tres meses en cuanto al  tiempo han terminado.  Pasé por tu calle y he pasado por tu calle, la diferencia está en la EXTENSIÓN que se le quisiera dar al momento presente en que habla, si  tiene cohesión tempopral con el momento del habla se usa el PRETÉRITO PERFECTO o antepresente de inidcativo, si el tiempo no termina  en relación con el presente sicológico sino en un punto en el pasado se usa el pretérito indefinido or simple past.*
> *El pretérito IMPERFECTO de subjuntivo -RA puede ser pasado, presente o futuro, te dije que vinieras hoy, ayer, mañana.*
> 
> *¡Ojalá lleguen!*
> *¡**Ojalá llegaran!*
> *Significan lo mismo, con mayor incertidumbre con la segunda.*
> * Esta mañana ha llovido el presente sicológico es HOY*
> *Esta mañana llovió, el presente sicológico es esta tarde*
> *La guerra terminó hace tres meses, el presente sicológico es este mes.*
> *La guerra ha terminado hace tres meses, el presente sicológico es este año.*
> *Ivy29*



Hi mate, must I understand then that the perfective character of the perfect subjunctive prevents you from using it to talk about things that are over and deep into the past, even when the verb in the main clause is in present? For example, please fill in this gap:

_Ahora entiendo que ____ lo que hizo._

Available options: _hiciera_, _haya hecho_.

Thanks.


----------



## Ivy29

maghanish2 said:


> Sí, Ivy29, comprendo ahora, gracias! Pero, entonces qué es tu respuesta al uso de 'comieras/haya comido'?


 
Espero que comieras la torta ( past action, and finished)
Espero que hayas comido la torta (recent past related with the PRESENT moment)

*It has the same difference* with PRESENT PERFECT compound ( antepresente) and the Simple past= *he comido y comí.*
*Ivy29*


----------



## Ivy29

San said:


> Hi mate, must I understand then that the perfective character of the perfect subjunctive prevents you from using it to talk about things that are over and deep into the past, even when the verb in the main clause is in present? For example, please fill in this gap:
> 
> _Ahora entiendo que ____ lo que hizo._
> 
> _Ahora entiendo que *hiciera *lo que hizo ( correct)_
> Ahora entiendo que *haya hecho* lo que hizo (Correct)
> Available options: _hiciera_, _haya hecho_.
> *As a general rule the verb ENTENDER demands an INDICATIVE.*
> *Ahora entiendo lo que HICISTE (TU).*
> *Ahora entiendo lo que hizo (él).*
> Thanks.


No,* I haven't stated that*. As you know the Imperfect preterite of subjunctive and the perfect preterite of subjunctive both can be used in a set of doubts, possibilities, probabilities, desires or expectactions. 

Ivy29


----------



## maghanish2

Bueno, Ivy29, así que suena bien usar los dos, pero en algunos casos es más común y suena mejor usar uno en vez del otro, no?

Por ejemplo, son estas oraciones buenas:

Espero que hayas hecho tu tarea - I hope you've done your homework.
No creo que le gustara - I don't think he liked it.

Espero que esas oraciones no fueran (jaja) malas! Y gracias!


----------



## Ivy29

maghanish2 said:


> Bueno, Ivy29, así que suena bien usar los dos, pero en algunos casos es más común y suena mejor usar uno en vez del otro, no?
> 
> Por ejemplo, son estas oraciones buenas:
> 
> Espero que hayas hecho tu tarea - I hope you've done your homework.
> No creo que le gustara - I don't think he liked it.
> *The reference to the PAST in completive subordinated clauses could be expressed by the imperfect subjunctive:*
> *No creo que tuvieras razón*
> *No es raro que pasara eso*
> 
> Espero que esas oraciones no fueran (jaja) malas! Y gracias!


 
*All those are correct,Maghanish2.* We should remember that the proper usage of the subjunctive depends on 
a) The dependent or independent clause 
b) the type of verbs ( emotions, thoughts and understandings, commands, requests, appraisements, senses : see, hear, feel, notice, etc.
c) the logical order of the sentence's context.
d) the virtual reality or unreal situations.
e) the markers of *reality*: certain, for sure, etc and the markers of *UNREALITY* .
f) the speaker involvement or neutral position in the reality of the statement


Ivy29


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias Ivy29....así que, básicamante depende un poco del hablante cuál forma del subjuntivo para usar?

Muchas gracias....me has sido utilísimo!


----------



## Ivy29

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias Ivy29....así que, básicamante depende un poco del hablante cuál forma del subjuntivo para usar?
> 
> Muchas gracias....me has sido utilísimo!


 
The perfect subjunctive the grade is one of possibility, with the imperfect subjunctive is one of  less possibility. Also if you wish to place the moment as a recent event with the perfect subjunctive.

Ivy29


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias, Ivy29, me has explicado esto muy muy bien!


----------

